
Best Ecommerce Tools to Growth Hack Your Business in 2020 [Ultimate List] - Deimante
https://searchnode.com/blog/best-ecommerce-tools/
======
peeterx
Chatbots can also come in handy especially for ecommerce since they can help
improve the Customer Experience when they have queries and want to get answers
from the business. They can be available 24/7 and if they face an issue they
cannot handle, they can redirect to a human agent who can take care of the
issue. The thing though is building Chatbots, especially the ones that support
AI is quite hectic.

There are so many tools out there but they all seem to miss a feature that you
REALLY need. Most times they all force you to pay to have that “Powered by….”
imprint removed and AI doesn’t work.

How about a done-for-you solution? These Chatifai guys set up a simple custom
chatbot in 72 hours after placing your order!

[https://bit.ly/customchatbot](https://bit.ly/customchatbot)

